
The Impossible Propulsion Drive Is Heading to Space - SXX
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/a22678/em-drive-cannae-cubesat-reactionless/
======
maverick_iceman
You'd be better off trying to make a perpetual motion machine. [1]

[1] [http://www.preposterousuniverse.com/blog/2015/05/26/warp-
dri...](http://www.preposterousuniverse.com/blog/2015/05/26/warp-drives-and-
scientific-reasoning/)

